# Oberon Christmas ordiments



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I received a notice in my mailbox of a postage due on something mailed to me. So I go to post office, stand in line, lots of fun this time of year, pay the postage and they hand me a padded envelope with Oberon as return address. Now I've ordered a lot from them in the past, but have no open orders. So I open it and it is a card thanking me for all my past business and a "free" tree ordiment. Lovely,  really it is. But I stood in line almost half an hour because they didn't put postage on it. Seriously?? Did this happen to anyone else? Or did I just get the package that got missed in postage line?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got home from Thanksgiving travel and had the same package from Oberon. It did have postage on it and was received without a problem. I'm sure it just got missed when running through the postage machine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got one as well. Mine had postage on it. 

So pretty and completely unexpected.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for responding.  I'm glad to hear it may be an accident. I kind of thought so, but thanks for confirming. I feel better about it. Accidents happen, I don't have a problem with that, but I would have thought it very strange if they were doing things that way


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Red said:


> I received a...card thanking me for all my past business and a "free" tree ordiment.


Which holiday ornament did you receive? My favorite is the *Christmas Tree Ornament*!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I received an Angel.  I have it sitting against something on my mantel.  Postage was on it, and it fit into my little apartment mailbox.  Nice surprise.  I sure did give them a lot of business this year and just placed another order last night.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I received the Ocean Angel. Love it. Perfect for Florida.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Kathy, that is the one I recieved as well. Very pretty.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope I get one!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I didn't get one.  Of course, I didn't order anything this year either.  My Oberon was ordered last year.
Bummer.  Very pretty ornaments.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine was obviously lost in the mail as well....  

Perhaps they know I am not putting up a tree (stupid dogs).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine was obviously lost in the mail as well....
> 
> Perhaps they know I am not putting up a tree (stupid dogs).


Ah, we have a 16 week old kitten, our tree is basically suspended from the roof!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't put up a tree either.  I wasn't even going to post about the ornament, but someone else started this thread.  Each Oberon purchase that I've ever made (and there were many) was in 2009.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've always gone out to visit with family members in NJ for Christmas, so I didn't bother with my own tree.  Now I only go for the day, but my place is so small, I have a cat (used to have 3), and the steam heat would dry out the tree.  Worst of all for having a tree is I'm on the top floor of a walk-up (4 flights up).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have any itty-bitty tree.... I bought it at a craft show about 12 years ago, it has little ornaments glued on, and the lights still work! It sits on top of my bookcase in the living room.... I have a few other small items out, but that's it.

While I blame it on the dogs (and they are troublemakers), I really don't enjoy taking the stuff down after Christmas. I always made myself do it New Year Day, but it always made me miserable. It is much nicer now to just remove a dozen small items and put them back in the closet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I really don't enjoy taking the stuff down after Christmas.


Oh yes, I totally agree, that is the pits!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

You can also just set it on fire in the back yard and throw everything over the neighbor's fence.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

happyblob said:


> You can also just set it on fire in the back yard and throw everything over the neighbor's fence.


... and I know _just_ the right neighbor!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Red,
Did you have your Kindle along with you when you were standing in that long line at the post office?  It's never fun standing in a lonnnng line, but I find long lines less annoying when I have my Kindle with me.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

happyblob said:


> You can also just set it on fire in the back yard and throw everything over the neighbor's fence.


Now that suggestion I love!  Our neighbour has a large eucalyptus tree that mainly hangs over our garden and pool. If it isnt the hard nuts that get our bare feet, it is the leaves, if not the leaves then large chunks of bark, if not bark, then branches! We gather all this rubbish from their tree, and when the wind blows in a certain direction, back it all goes into their garden. They refuse to trim the tree to their fence line so they can wear all their rubbish that lands in our house.

But a flaming Christmas tree - I love that idea!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine must have gotten lost  in the mail too. I did not get one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I join you all in Lost in the mail..  I've ordered a DX cover, a K2 cover, a scent amulet, an extra charm.. I know that isn't as much as many people but is a fairly significant investment for me.  Not that it will stop me from ordering again..

It is actually interesting to me..  in this age of so much communication you actually have to think longer about the nice things you do (as a person or a business) because so often it becomes "public" and creates haves and have nots.

But really it is best to just concentrate on the nice surprises and try not to think of what doesn't happen to come our way.

I gave up on Christmas trees.. cat..  Cat trumps tree for pleasure given all year long.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The spelling in the title to the thread is starting to get to me.  Could someone fix it?

O R N A M E N T S

Thanks and sorry for my nit-picking.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ah, we have a 16 week old kitten, our tree is basically suspended from the roof!


Hahaha! We have 12 yo & 1.5 yo Siamesies who decided to put their own flair on our tree late last night. I guess it's their tree too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Our neighbour has a large eucalyptus tree that mainly hangs over our garden and pool. If it isnt the hard nuts that get our bare feet, it is the leaves, if not the leaves then large chunks of bark, if not bark, then branches! We gather all this rubbish from their tree, and when the wind blows in a certain direction, back it all goes into their garden. They refuse to trim the tree to their fence line so they can wear all their rubbish that lands in our house.
> 
> But a flaming Christmas tree - I love that idea!


My sis and BIL have a huge eucalyptus that has dropped lots for years. Every January we have a huge party for birthdays and use all the tree debris for the bonfire - clears all of our sinuses right out.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The spelling in the title to the thread is starting to get to me. Could someone fix it?
> 
> O R N A M E N T S
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my nit-picking.


N O P E 

It was typed on a not so smart, smart phone. Truth is, I have a degree in English, but I've learned that (unless I'm on an English Degree forum  ) it is all about the fun


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine is also lost in the mail, but I only bought a Kindle DX cover so doubt an ornament is actually coming.  They are rather pretty.  

No tree at our house either.  We gave up years ago with having our rescue cats and dogs loose in the living room.  My male dogs would pee on it and the cats would steal the ornaments and climb the tree.  

I remember one employee at the local Humane Society who put her Christmas tree on a pulley hanging from her ceiling to protect it from her cats.  Very inventive.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> No tree at our house either. We gave up years ago with having our rescue cats and dogs loose in the living room. My male dogs would pee on it and the cats would...climb the tree.


Our little rescue kitty, Kibou, has decided we were thoughtful to put in a new climbing toy for him, our Christmas tree. We've held off decorating it so far (fake, pre-lit) and have kept a spray bottle nearby. Every time he goes near it with award him with a little spritz. So far he has weaned himself from the urge pretty quickly......until we go to sleep.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the kitty picture   Last year our dog thought we'd brought him an indoor bathroom and he "used" it twice.....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sendie said:


> Love the kitty picture  Last year our dog thought we'd brought him an indoor bathroom and he "used" it twice.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I received a Ordiment from Oberon today. It is a Ocean Angel.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> I received a Ordiment from Oberon today. It is a Ocean Angel.


What a nice surprise!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Are the people who are receving them the ones who have made multiple purchases?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne said:


> I received a Ordiment from Oberon today. It is a Ocean Angel.


Anne, that's the one I got. Pretty nice.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've bought two covers, a charm and a scent amulet... no ordiment..


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Anne, that's the one I got. Pretty nice.


It is pretty nice. If I ever get my tree up I will put it on my tree. I am sick right now and have not been able to get my tree up yet. I may not get my tree up to next weekend which is late for me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Sorry to hear that you're not well. I hope you feel better soon to enjoy the holidays.


Thank you. I am starting to feel a little bit better. I am finally getting some things done here today.  I think I have the flu. But for over a month now I have been feeling lighted. They doctors so far can not figure out what is wrong. What I really want for Christmas is too not feel lighted all the time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I sympathize. That is not a good feeling at all. Coincidentally, DH has a little of that today and he's _never_ sick. Hmm...I wonder if he's got a little bug burrowing in for the holidays.
> 
> Hopefully, by the process of elimination your doctors can come up with a diagnosis soon. Good luck. IMO, it never hurts to take it easy on decorating for one Christmas. There'll be others. Good luck.


I hope your husband feels better soon. I hope the doctors find out what is wrong soon . Sometimes I am afraid to go out. I have vacation Dec 21-Dec27. Since Dec 25 is a holiday I am going to take Dec 31 off that will give me 4 more days off. The week of Dec 21 I hope to at lest get my tree up.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, he's feeling better already, luckily short-lived. Enjoy your vacation and I hope you are back to normal soon.


Thanks I do not think I am ever going to be back to normal. I do not think this will be a very good Christmas for me this year.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> The spelling in the title to the thread is starting to get to me. Could someone fix it?
> 
> O R N A M E N T S
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my nit-picking.


Doesn't bother me. I just figured Red had a cold.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

funny


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I gave some Oberon journals as gifts this year, and yesterday, I received a beautiful gift from them 
A pure pewter "Ocean Angel" ! I have never recieved, such a beautiful thank you gift from a company! How sweet is this!
Anyone else get one 

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=781


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We are glad you enjoyed your gift

This is something Oberon does as a thank you to clients that have spent a certain amount with us every year. It is just our way of saying thanks for your continued business and want you to know how much we appreciate everyone supporting what we do.

Enjoy it and have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a thread about the ornaments around somewhere.... I will find it and merge this thread to it.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Our little rescue kitty, Kibou, has decided we were thoughtful to put in a new climbing toy for him, our Christmas tree. We've held off decorating it so far (fake, pre-lit) and have kept a spray bottle nearby. Every time he goes near it with award him with a little spritz. So far he has weaned himself from the urge pretty quickly......until we go to sleep.


So cute !!! 
when i had my cats (bunny and spike) they torn down our tree many times lol but you gotta love em!! 
oh an i haven't bought any Oberon yet.... I wouldn't mind a tree of life necklace though ^.^


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ValHallaGirl said:


> So cute !!!
> when i had my cats (bunny and spike) they torn down our tree many times lol but you gotta love em!!
> oh an i haven't bought any Oberon yet.... I wouldn't mind a tree of life necklace though ^.^


Kibou (Japanese for "hope") says thank you! We thought we had him trained from the tree escapades, but it was not to be. So, no ornaments this year, just lights and an occasional kitty thinking he is some big Serengeti cat resting high up, relaxing after a day of big game.

From your Oberon wish to Santa's ears!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to admit...I have bought quite a few covers from them. I got a beautiful pewter Ocean Angel from them. As soon as we get our tree up, I'll hang her right on it! It was a really nice surprise. You know, they do not have to do this. I thought it was very special.


----------

